
How We Solved Our Airflow I/O Problem by Using a Custom Docker Operator - anhk
https://medium.com/enigma-engineering/how-we-solved-our-airflow-i-o-problem-by-using-a-custom-docker-operator-dcc7c8111be5
======
julienkervizic
Any reason why you took the approach of mounting a share drive rather than
push to a cloud storage solution? s3 or other? And not used a more "cloud
based" container solution like Kubernetes, Azure Container instance.. ?

~~~
anhk
Our particular use case is on a closed off client environmemt

